# P is for Powder Tree Runs [Japan]



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Some fun days were had. Music by Orbital. Thanks for watching!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Amazing supra. You get to ride some good stuff....


----------



## ballinSTI (Nov 14, 2008)

where is this? looks amazing


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

throwing walls up at the guys on the lift.... fockin awesome


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ha ha. thanks guys. That day I nailed 3 pairs on the lifts. I giggled the whole way down. 

this is all footage from Toyama and Nagano, Japan


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome. Someone needs to invent an auto wiper for gopro lenses.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Where is Nagano is this? I just came back from Myoko Akakura. Scored some very similar conditions! What boards are you guys riding through this terrain?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

It's in hakuba. For tree runs, yes, it's similar to akakura.
Boards in that vid were 63 rossignol experience, 59 smokin Clancy pro, 50 burton nug, 60 burton Sherlock


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

RickB said:


> throwing walls up at the guys on the lift.... fockin awesome


^ +1

10char


----------



## dofman (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to go there one day. Awesome vid, thanks for sharing !!!


----------

